

Ask HN: Any great Python mailing lists to follow? - rafaqueque

As I&#x27;m getting more nerd on these kind of things, what are some great Python&#x2F;Django mailing lists to follow?
======
chewxy
I'm on:

* Pycoders Weekly (pycoders.com) - not really a mailing list, but well, it's a list you sign up for

* Sydney Python

* PyPyDev

and a few more I cannot remember. I used to be in Python List as well, but
that got noisy real quick, so I unsubbed

Here's a list of other mailing lists:
[https://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo](https://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo).
I also recommend joining local Python groups

